# A typical/weird problem with BSNL Broadband. Would make you scratch your head.



## akhil7j (Nov 7, 2013)

I am facing a very very weird problem with my new BSNL Broadband connection in Jammu. I got this connection few weeks back and it never worked properly since day 1.

Today I sat with free time to troubleshoot the problem and found it interesting as well as weird. I actually had configured my DLink ADSL modem with always on connection mode (PPoE) but then while troubleshooting, I made it bridged mode so that I can dial the connection manualy from laptop.

Once it was configured, I started a ping to the default gateway and found, after every 17 ping replies, I am getting 29 ping drops.  Earlier i had bad connection speed, but after configuring the dialler in my laptop, the speed is ok but the connection is not stable. 17 ping, 29 drops.

I have attached the terminal log below.
View attachment Terminal Saved Output.txt

What exactly could be the problem? WiFi Router or BSNL connection?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2013)

whenever facing any connection issues with an adsl broadband connection(aka phone line broadband) first check in router device info/status/similar settings that both snr values are above 15 & both attn values are below 50.some modem/router use a 0.1dB scale for which divide values by 10 to get standard values.


----------



## akhil7j (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the stats are ok.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2013)

downstream values are at the border but ok.what problems are you facing exactly?if it is slow browsing then it may be due to dns or system setting issue.as long as you can download using a download manager from microsoft site or some heavily seeded torrent(like linux distros) then issue is with either your system or with bsnl servers(in which case it is same for everyone).


----------



## akhil7j (Nov 10, 2013)

As i mentioned the problem in my post, the connection connects and disconnects automatically. If i ping to Public IP default gateway, if will get 17 replies and 29 drops. This is continuous, every time you check.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2013)

those values i mentioned are not static but dynamic & changes within seconds.keep that values page open in another tab while browsing & keep refreshing it in 10 seconds intervals to see if values are fluctuating widely.also when connection drops/reconnects immediately check these values.


----------



## simond (Nov 22, 2013)

Line is not up , not showing data rate
Connect the line from the post to your modem dsl jack directly without filter, phone etc
After 1 minutes, check the status, if line up and SNR is greater than 20db its ok
Otherwise book complaint - dial 198 from any bsnl mobile or landline
If not solved within 2 days , book complt again and call the sub-divisional engineer of your area.
If you call the right person, they will setright the issue 
:thumbup:


----------

